

Mathematica and Free Software - asciilifeform
http://www.symbo1ics.com/files/jordi.pdf

======
maxharris
"Free" software (I use scarequotes because GNU isn't truly free - it restricts
freedom, innovation and choice) is not generally standard in any of the
biological sciences that I'm acquainted with (with the exception of R, which
no one knows how to use - we all use Excel and pencil/paper instead). This guy
makes it sound like he's speaking for all of science, but I suspect that he
doesn't even speak for the majority of mathematics.

Science is not all reducible to physics or mathematics. The rest of us are not
"trivial". Most of us are unaware of the GNU religion, and we'll stay that way
because it has nothing to do with getting our science done. This is because
GNU won't make good, easy to use software _for_ us (that has the latest
features we need), but a company often will.

------
spitfire
Well that's lovely and all. Give us software of the quality/completeness of
mathematica and we'll consider it.

